

A port of the original 1979 Unix to modern hardware - e1ven
http://www.nordier.com/index.html

======
nelhage
See also "xv6" (<http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/6.828/2010/xv6-book/index.html>),
(roughly) a reimplementation of v6 UNIX for SMP x86 used by MIT's operating
systems class.

They're even writing their own version of Lions' Commentary for it.

